# Dhcp



## Special_K (Mar 7, 2005)

I have a Windows 2000 Server PC running as a DHCP server. I got to work Monday morning to find a few virus and some ad-ware on the machine.

To cut a long story short, I've found that I can't start the DHCP service. I get an error saying 

"The DHCP server you specified cannot be located. The DHCP server might be down, there might be network problems, or the DHCP service might not be installed.

The error was: The DHCP Server service is not running on the target computer"

I also checked the system log files and under DHCP Service is says 'The DHCP service is shutting down due to the following error: 
The endpoint is a duplicate"

Any help would be great.


----------



## Special_K (Mar 7, 2005)

Can know one help me??


----------



## Millsy (Feb 4, 2005)

Go into administrator tools then "services" see if there is a DHCP service that has stopped


----------



## Special_K (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes the DHCP service has been stopped. I get an error when I try and start it again.

"The DHCP server you specified cannot be located. The DHCP server might be down, there might be network problems, or the DHCP service might not be installed.

The error was: The DHCP Server service is not running on the target computer"


----------

